# Softbox Recommendations



## eric-holmes (May 1, 2011)

Budget: ~$130
Use: Mostly headshots and 3/4 length portraits with a few full length portraits from time to time
Strobe: White Lightening 1200

I am looking for brand recommendations and size recommendations. I would like to go big and I have been looking at a 36x48 Westcott. I was just unsure if this was too big for headshots and 3/4 length portraits. I am also unsure on how speedrings work. Derrel and I had several PM's about it but I have since deleted them. Will a speedring made from Photoflex made for an alien bee fit a Westcott softbox or are they strictly brand specific?


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2011)

Many speed rings will accept and fit the rods used by various softbox makers. The receiving holes in most speed rings seem to be about 3/8 inch diameter by one inch deep, which allows both fibreglas and steel rods with ball-ends to mount. Where softboxes ARE brand-specific is the strobe-to-speedring mounting system; like Speedotron, White Lightning, Balcar "mount". For 3/4 and full-length portraits, I think a 36 x 48 in ch softbox is the minimum size--the minimum size that's workable in "most" smaller camera rooms. 36x48 gives a lovely, soft light when lighting something small, like a headshot.


----------



## eric-holmes (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Derrel. There were just so many different speed rings that range widely in prices. I saw no point in spending a lot of money on a speed ring is a similar, cheaper one would do the task. 

Like this one, Photoflex Speed Ring Octo Connector for Paul Buff SC-B9005PBR


----------



## Don Kondra (May 1, 2011)

Check this out...

OEC Camera Accessories items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!

Cheers, Don


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2011)

Don Kondra said:


> Check this out...
> 
> OEC Camera Accessories items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!
> 
> Cheers, Don



I have to agree with Don, the OEC Camera softbox + egg carton grid + speed ring 3-piece softboxes represent a very good value. Softbox + fabric grid + speed ring for $80 with no shipping is a very good price! There's only one reservation I have,and it is based on personal experience with two,different Chinese-made speed ring and softbox combos that I bought from OEC...given the low-tech nature of the Alien Bee mounting flange, 3rd party speedrings are either most likely going to fit, or not fit, with no in-between, and also no in-between-but-fixable final specifications. I bought two speedring,softbox,and grid combos from OEC a couple years ago, ostensibly for Bowens mount...but the lugs were machined WRONG on both rings, and it necessitated me filing out the receiver end on the monolight AND filing off part of the lugs on the speed rings to get them to mate...with the Alien Bee's simple circle system, I would **HOPE** that a Chinese factory could get the dimensions right on something as simple as a circle....and yet...they could not get the dimensions right on a simple 3-lug Bowens type adapter...which is pretty much junior high school level machine shop machining work. Seriously. No exaggeration.


----------



## eric-holmes (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Don, but for the price I definitely think the Westcott would be the better choice. I just don't know about the quality of off brands like that.


----------



## Don Kondra (May 1, 2011)

Let us know how that works out for you 

It isn't clear if the Wescott speed ring will work on the White Lightning ?  And the 3' x 4' softbox is $278 plus shipping. 

The ebay one is $81, you get the 3' x 4' (90cm x 120cm) softbox, *grid* and speedring that does fit.  Plus free shipping.

Gotta be worth a try. 

Cheers, Don


----------



## fjwestcottco (May 2, 2011)

Great to hear you are interested in the Westcott softbox. Regarding some questions above - yes, we have an adapter ring for White Lightening: White Lightning | Westcott Pro Photography and Video Lighting

Also, depending on if you are totally set on strobe of off-camera flash, you may want to take a look at these products. They are quite a bit cheaper and within almost every photographers budget. Apollo Flash Kit | Westcott Pro Photo and Video Lighting Equipment

If you are definitely looking for a softbox to withstand quite a bit of beating, the Westcott 24x36 & 36x48 are perfect choices! That is one thing Westcott is all about  - Quality! We stand behind our product! Good luck! If you do have any other questions - please feel free to contact us directly: 419.243.7311 and ask for Amber. Hope to hear from you - and if not, happy shopping and best of luck in your photography!


----------



## eric-holmes (May 2, 2011)

Nice to see someone on here to answer questions from a dealer standpoint. I hope you stick around. :thumbup:

I understand you make speedrings to match White Lightning strobes. I was just curious if other speedrings made to fit White Lightning strobes would also pair with your softbox. I wouldn't mind buying yours, but it is $74.15 as opposed to the Photoflex brand that I listed for $38. That double the price.


----------



## eric-holmes (May 3, 2011)

Also, does interior color matter if you have a white diffusion panel? Silver vs. White interior is what I am contemplating. I also found one with a double diffusion panel. Impact Large Luxbanx Softbox (36x48") 8101060 B&H Photo

And what does it mean when it says "use only with flash, not with hot lights". Does that mean modeling light?


----------



## Don Kondra (May 3, 2011)

The "double" or interior plus exterior diffusion panels are common on strobe softboxes. 

Can't comment on the difference between white and silver interiors though.  All I can say is all the brands of softboxes I have looked at they are silver on the inside. 

Hot lights are what are now considered old fashioned continuous tungsten photo bulbs or quartz halogen  

Not to be confused with CF bulbs which do not get hot...  

A modeling light is not considered "hot" but I would take care if they are on for extended periods on a head without a fan. 

Cheers, Don


----------



## eric-holmes (May 11, 2011)

Basking in the light!


----------



## eric-holmes (May 11, 2011)

Ok, question. The softbox is so heavy that it pulls the strobe down. I have the clamp as tight as I can. Any suggestions?


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> Ok, question. The softbox is so heavy that it pulls the strobe down. I have the clamp as tight as I can. Any suggestions?



One reason I usually use a larger softbox on a boom stand with a 15.5 pound counterweight...anyway...can you add washers to the clamp, like you can on Speedotron heads? Speedo uses a low-tech method of multiple thin washers...when they get too slicked up after a decade or so, you put in one or two new ones, and you'ze good to go...not sure how your brand of lights clamp down, but if they use a washer system, you can always add thickness or change materials; leather or rubber, with rubber being a bit "grippier". If you have a plastic-to-plastic clamp system where smooth plastic interfaces with smooth plastic, perhaps you could rough up the two surfaces a bit with some coarse sandpaper, or jam or even actually GLUE some sandpaper into the area where the friction fit needs more friction. C'mon Eric...summon the ghost of McGuyver....conduct a DIY seance...channel Tim "Tooltime" Allen, dude!


----------



## eric-holmes (May 11, 2011)

I would channel Tim! I would strap a 350 big block to a pulley and tie a rope to the light. Every time the light started to slip, I would fire up the engine and and make the crankshaft pull the rope on the pulley... 


Seriously, it uses a washer type method. I used a lock washer thinking it would help but no go. I will try some newer rubber ones maybe. 


New rubbers are always good...


----------

